# 1968 Columbia Coaster Brake 5 Speed Conversion



## Siestabikes (Feb 10, 2020)

I picked this up at a flea market over the weekend. The wheels were heavily rusted so coupled with the narrow chain ring and the fork being drilled for a brake, I decided to turn it into a 5 speed


----------



## 1motime (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice!  Should move out quickly!


----------

